# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  آیا می‌خواهید در این سایت یک بخش Chat داشته باشیم؟

## Doctor Sinohe

با سلام

به نظر شما چطور است که بخش Chat  هم در سایت داشته باشیم :?:  :?: 

این بخش صرفا برای کسانی است در هر لحظه online هستند. می توان این بخش را از یک کادر برای ورود عبارت ، یک کادر بزرگ برای درج حرفهایی که در ان کادر کوچک تایپ شده  به علاوه نام کاربر  و بقیه اش هم مثل قسمت ارسال پاسخ قابلیت اضافه کردن شکلک و تغییر اندازه و رنگ متن. تقریبا چیزی شبیه همان قسمت *ارسال پاسخ* برای یک موضوع فقط در کادر عنوان ما جمله‌مون را مینوسیم و در کادر متن هم که باید نوشته‌های ما با نام کاربری ظاهر شود. البته ظریف کاری هایش با مسئولین سایت است.
می توان برای پاک کردن مطالب ان هم این طور برنامه ریزی کرد که وقتی 5 یا 10 یا 15 کاربر وارد یا خارج شدند تمام ان محل درج متن ها را پاک کند تا از افزایش حجم بی‌مورد ان جلوگیری شود. به نظر من اگر Voice نداشته باشد بهتر است. درج نوشته های غیر اخلاقی هم ممنوع  است
البته این سیستم یک شبه چت است. فکر نکنم زیاد کار بخواهد تا درست شود. با کمی تغییر در شکل تاپیک های فعلی می توان این کار را انجام داد.
این طوری اعضایی که در یک در لحظه باهم در سایت هستند امکان تبادل نظر پیرامون یک موضوع خاص را پیدا خواهند کرد 

شما هم نظرتان و پیشنهادات یا انتقاداتتان را  بیان نمائید( بویژه مسئولین سایت )

با تشکر

----------


## المیرا

من کاملا با شما موافقم . اصولا من با هر نوع پیشنهادی که باعث صمیمیت بیشتر آدمها بشود موافقم .

----------


## الهام تفریشی

من هم موافق هستم
چون اون لحظه که مثلا با کسی کار داری که اونم هست وجود این چت روم لازمه 
به خصوص که کارت هم گیر کرده باشه  :wink:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

اون مطلب را که دوستمون در تاپیک اول گفتند shoutBox است. هر دو مورد قبلا در قسمت مدیران سایت بحث شده و با اکثریت آرا و بحث های شدید!! رد شده است.  :(

----------


## المیرا

آقای نصیری
بنده از طرف خودم از شما تشکر میکنم که زود جواب دادید وباعث شدید ما بی خودی بحث نکنیم. 
من تا به حال اصطلاح shoutBox را نشنیدم  :oops: . ممکن است توضیح بدهید.
با تشکر

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

ُShoutBox را تا جایی که من دیده ام در آپلود سنتر ها قرار می دهند. برای مثال هر کسی که از راه می رسد و درخواستی دارد فریاد می زند(اون را در یک خط می نویسید). تا اگر کسی از آن طرف ها رد شد نیاز او را بر آورده کند.
برای مثال :



http://www.mojavelinux.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=179

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

سلام 
من هم مانند المیرا خانم از شما تشکر میکنم که با سرعت به این موضوع رسیدگی کردید  :) 
پس این موضوع منتفی شد.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

راستش من با اینکار مخالف نیستم، اما چنین چیزی هنوز زود است. ما فعلا در حال بازسازی زیرساختهای سایت (شامل طرحهای سیستمی، ساختار سیستمی، آماده کردن آموزشهای عمومی برای استفاده از سایت و نحوه استفاده و رفتار در سایت) هستیم. وقتی تموم شد (که احتمالا چند ماهی کار میبره) به اینجاشم میرسیم  :wink:

----------


## ناصرقلی

من مخالفم:
سایت خراب میشه!

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
فکر نمی کنم مفید باشد. ببینید نوع ارتباط آدم ها به وسیله ارتباطی آن ها هم بستگی دارد به خصوص اگر این وسیله جمعی عمومی هم باشد.
برای اینکه این سایت محیط قابل استفاده ای (برای برنامه نویسی نه چیز های دیگر)بشود دوستان زیادی علی الخصوص مدیر عزیز سایت زحمت ها و نظارت های زیادی متحمل شده اند. با این حال دعواها و درگیری های ودلگیری هایی به وجود می آید.
البته مزایای این موارد قابل انکار نیست ولی به نظر من شبیه همان بحث استفاده های مختلف از چاقو است با این توضیح که چاقو را دست یک بچه کوچولو می دهید. :roll: 

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## amin panahi

سلام 
به نظر من که وجود یک چت برای این سایت کاملا الزامی است . مثلا در بخش پروپه مشاهیر علمی عدم وجود این بخش باعث شده که کارها با سرعت بسیار کمی پیش برود . اگر هم مسئله بعضی مساعل مطرح است . خوب همان طور که با نویسنده این طور مطالب در فورام ها برخورد می شود با نویسنده چت هم برخورد کنید .

----------


## houshmand

من هم یک بخش چت را لازم می دانم 
 :idea: چه طور است وقتی  آن لاین می شویم یک اتاق اختصاصی کاربران فرویم روی یاهو مسنجر بسازیم :?:

----------


## مهدی فهمیده غلامی

چت را هم راه اندازی کنید  :)

----------


## kia1349

مطمئنا قرارهای حضوری و شناخت کامل افراد سایت از همدیگه باعث میشه اگه چت رومی هم باشه افراد با رعایت اصول اخلاقی وارد سایت و چت روم یشوند چون همه اونو میشناسن

----------


## Hidarneh

آقا کیا مثل اینکه تاپیکها رو درست و کامل نمی خونی . ویلا از اینها زیاده ( اگه قبل از ادیت مدیران برسی دقیقا می فهمی چی می گم ) و دیگه اینکه مخالفم . شاید ادم همون لحظه جواشو بگیره ولی چون ذخیره نمی شه نفر بعدی هم باید سوال رو تکرار کنه .

----------

